# Metal gears for tra2075 servo



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

The Traxxas 2075 servo has given me great service in my Slash.

I know that there are many who have had problems with them but the main complaint is their plastic gears are too easily broken. At $3 to $4 the gears are inexpensive but rebuilding servos every week is not my idea of fun.

So does anyone sell a metal gear upgrade for this servo?

I work in a hobby shop and want to carry and upgrade for this servo.:thumbsup:

Thanks for reading and any positive responses.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Like I've told guys that have replaced numerous gears in their Futaba 3003 servos. If they added up all the times they replaced the gears at a cost of $5-$6 they could have bought an inexpensive metal geared servo. With that said I don't know if anybody makes an "upgrade" for the gears so I would just look into offering some lower cost metal gear servos such as Hitec offers.


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> Like I've told guys that have replaced numerous gears in their Futaba 3003 servos. If they added up all the times they replaced the gears at a cost of $5-$6 they could have bought an inexpensive metal geared servo. With that said I don't know if anybody makes an "upgrade" for the gears so I would just look into offering some lower cost metal gear servos such as Hitec offers.


 
Thanks, I hear you and I personally have many good metal geared servos. I'm looking for all those who already have this servo. It would also make it a great servo for more aplications if it had metal gears.

I work in a hobby shop and have heard there was an upgrade but cannot find it on the internet.


----------

